# Pairing VIPER remote help



## woody367 (Sep 18, 2020)

lso my parking lights stoped flashing even when remote started. All fuses are good. My wife likes to push the remote buttons many times so I am thinking she shut that feature off by the remote. How can I turm them back on?

Thank you for any help.


----------

